# Shtypi dhe politika > Portali i forumit >  Arvanitasit dhe prejardhja e grekëve

## drini_në_TR

Në këto çaste kam fatin të kem në dorë një nga librat më të vyer, dhe më kuptimplotë që analizojnë prejardhjen tonë shqiptare, të historisë tonë, folkorit, gjuhës, politikës, dokeve dhe zakoneve tona. Autori i këtij libri Arvanitasit dhe prejardhja e grekëve, i ndjeri Aristidh P. Kola, la profesionin e tij si avokat në Athinë, për tiu dedikuar intensivisht çështjes arvanitase në Greqi, dhe për ti dhënë dritë prejardhjes tonë si shqiptarë dhe grekë. Është themeluesi i shoqatës arvanitase në Greqi, dhe kryetari i parë i saj. Ka qënë gjithashtu një mbrojtës i denjë i shqiptarëve emigrantë në Greqi. Sot i falem nderit të tij që iu përball me guxim trumbetimeve falsifikore që kanë propaganduar dhe që edhe sot e kësaj dite ndjellin politikat e Shqipërisë dhe ato të Greqisë. I ndjeri A. Kola vdiq i helmuar në rrethana akoma të dyshimta tre vjetë më parë në spitalin Vangjelismo të Athinës.

Drini Nosi

_Po citoj një pjesë nga libri i tij (fq 118-119), të përkthyer nga greqishtja në shqip nga Aldior Agora:_

*EPILOGU I PJESËS SË PARË*

E konsiderova të domosdoshme të zgjeroj çështjen e pellazgjëve dhe të lidhjes së helenëve të lashtë me Ilirinë si dhe të prejardhjes së përbashkët të tyre, duke përballuar në mynyrë sa më të përmbledhur idetë e atyre që pohojnë të kundërtën dhe kryesisht të Kordatit që i konsideron helenët veçse një fis semit, si dhe të Paparigopulos që i quan ata autoktonë dhe nuk e përmënd veçse njëherë në të gjithë veprën e tij se helenën dhe ilirët i përkasin të njëjtit grup fisnor, ndërsa në të gjithë pjesën tjetër ka tendencë të vendosë kufij midis helenëve, ilirëve, dhe pasardhësve të tyre, arbëreshve.
Shtoj, se më duhet të përballoj dhe mendimet e atyre që pohojnë se pellazgët nuk bëjnë pjesë në fisin helen, nuk janë helenë, dhe që këta i quajnë parahelenë, ashtu si Kordati që me semitollogjinë e tij këmbëngulëse hedh hipotezën të jenë edhe ata semitë.
Duke u bazuar në shkrimet e lashta helene, Homerin, por dhe legjendat, traditat e popullit të lashtë helen dhe gërmimet arkeologjike që vërtetojnë këto thënie të lashta, nëse vijojmë ti studiojmë me kujdes do të konstatojmë në thelb se, burimi dhe origjina e helenizimit është Ballkani Veriperëndimor, që dikur u quajt Iliri, dhe që parardhësit e helenëve ishin pellazgët.
Pamë akoma se nga gjuha fillimisht e varfër pellazge, u zhvillua më pas greqishja dhe vëzhguam akoma se trupin themelor të kësaj gjuhe e raun në ditët e sotme shqipja. Këto konstatime nuk janë pa lidhje me ngjarjen historike të zbritjes së arbëreshve në Greqi, në shekullin e XIV dhe të lidhjes së drejtpërdrejtë të këtyre njërve me kryengritjen e shtetit të ri grek më 1821.
Shohim pra, se ky popull që u quajt helen, sa në epokën e vjetër aq në të renë, u nis nga Ballkani Veripërëndimor dhe kjo zonë, është burimi i helenizimit të vjetër dhe të ri. Këtë të vërtetë, shumë njerëz u përpoqën ta mbajnë të fshehtë dhe ta shtrembërojnë. U përpoqën ta varrosin. Por kjo e vërtetë ka rrënjë të fortë dhe herët a vonë do të hedh shtat. Asnjë qëllim nuk mund ta ndaloj këtë proces. Erdhi tani momenti që të hedhim një sy në këtë zonë që duket të jetë zanafilla e helenizimit të lashtë dhe të ri, që pas dorëve, helenët e quajtën Iliri dhe popujt e saj ilirë. Të shohim në vazhdim sesi kjo zonë morri emrin Arbëri dhe banorët e saj u quajtën arbëreshë, dhe së fundi Shqipëri dhe shqiptarë. Dmth ndodhi e njëjta gjë si me Greqinë dhe me popullin e saj, që ndërroj jo vetëm kaq, por akoma edhe më shumë emërtime, deri sa përfundoj në Hellas-helenë, edhe pse mbetet gjithnjë i njëjti popull.

*SHTESË*: Teoria pellazge që zhvillova, të çon në përfundimet e mëposhtme:

Fisi heleno-pellazg u shpëtua midis shekujsh dhe mijëvjeçarësh, falë mundësisë së pafundme të rezervave që pozicioni gjeografik dhe morfologjia e terrenit i siguroj. Dmth, burimi i madh i popullit tonë ndodhej në malet shkëmborë të Epirit dhe Shqipërisë së sotme, dhe prej andej, si lumenj grupesh popullore, kohë pas kohe zbriste në Greqi, Itali, dhe Azi të Vogël. Në këto vënde, si shkak të kushteve pakrahasimsht më të mira, zhvillohej qytetërimi i saj dhe u ndryshua nga njëri vënd në tjetrin sipas kushteve ekzistuese. Në çdo rast që popullsia në zonat e reja dobësohej për çfarëdo arsye, kishim një zbribtje dinamike grupore nga origjina. Zbritja e fundit është ajo e arbëreshëve të shekullit XIV. Tjetër nuk do të ketë më...*

------------- 
_*Faktikisht (apo ndoshta fatmirësisht) historia na përgënjeshtroj, dhe drejtësoj plotësisht teorinë time pellazge. Patë një zbritje tjetër ditëve tona! Por nga ngjarjet tragjike të kësaj zbritjeje, historia nuk e ka thënë akoma fjalën e saj të fundit. Megjithatë shiko artikujt e mi në revistën Besa nr. 16-17 dhe veprën time 1991-1994._

----------


## angeldust

Zbritje ka pasur, ka, po keshtu sic po vene punet edhe do te kete ma merr mendja.... fatkeqesisht dmth.

Si duket vertetohet dhe njehere nje thenie e Koco Devoles... humorist po e ka gjuajtur penalltine tamam me kete...

"Shqiptaret jane si puna e kripes. Po te hedhesh nje grusht kripe ne gjelle, pra po te jene te perqendruar te gjithe ne nje vend, e prishin gjellen fare. Po te shkojne e te dalin neper bote, dhe te jene me perqendrim te vogel ne vendet ku shkojne, e kripin gjellen aq sa c'duhet, dmth. e lezetosin."

(Jo citat ekzakt por sidoqofte ky eshte kuptimi.) Pra shqiptaret nese dalin vete neper bote behen dikush dhe mund te perparojne, por ne vendin e tyre s'bejne qe s'bejne dot prokopi... cuditerisht. Per boten valle do te punojme gjithmone ne?

Por fakti qe greket kane qene shtet me pare se ne, dhe kane formuar akademiket e tyre me pare se ne, pa degjuar bota dhe zerin e versionin tone, eshte nje fakt i vertete.

Nuk e di sa mund te vertetohen hipotezat e Aristidh Koles per te cilin kam shume respekt, por qeveria shqiptare duhet te investoje me shume ne fakultetet perkatese per kerkime te tilla.

----------


## Henri

Per te vjetrit e forumit: Ky "djaloshi" qe e ka perkthyer eshte anetari Gjak Pagan  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## nikshi

E kam lexuar kete liber dhe do te deshironja ta lexonja per here te dyte, aq interesant eshte. Argumentat e autorit te librit me duke shume bindese. Vdekja e tij ka qene shume e dyshimte, eshte thene se mund te mos kete qene vdekje natyrore por vrasje e tij nga qarqet shoviniste greke. Gjithsesi, ky liber eshte nje monument i vazhdimesise pellazgo ilire dhe i faktit qe gjenetikisht populli i sotem grek eshte shume i afert me ne, per shkak te asimilimit te vazhdueshem, gjate shekujve te popullatave ilire, arbere dhe pastaj shqiptare qekane zbritur ne territoret e sotme te Greqise. nikshi

----------


## dodoni

Përshëndetje gjithë bashkëbiseduesve 
Një korrigjim Drini në lidhje me Shoqatën Arvanitase, kjo shoqatë ka pasur edhe më përpara se Kola kryetar, dhe është shumë e çuditshme se si dy kryetarët para Kolës dhe Kola kanë vdekur nga i njëjti helmim. 
Këta nuk kanë pasur asnjë lidhje familjare që të mund të arsyetohej me ndonjë trashëgimi familjare, edhe pse edhe po të kishin lidhje familjare prapë helmimi nuk është një gjë trashëguese. 
Pra, kemi të bëjmë me helmime që qarqet shoviniste greke i kanë bërë këtyre. Në librin e tij, në një rast Kola cek edhe pëçmimet që disa qarqe shoviniste greke i kanë bërë edhe vet Marko Boçarit dhe prijësve tjerë të revolucionit të 1821 vetëm për shkak të përkatësisë së tyre kombëtare shqiptare. Injoranca greke ndaj gjithçka që është shqiptare shkon deri aty sa që nipi i Marko Boçarit jeton sot në Australi (profesor në Univ. e Klivlendit më duket) dhe nuk gëzon kurrfarë privilegji nga shteti i krijuar nga gjyshi i tij. Ai para disa vitesh ka deklaruar se në Greqi jetojnë miliona shqiptar dhe se në familjen e tij nuk është folur kurrë asnjë gjuhë tjetër përveç shqipes. 
Edhe unë pajtohem shumë me Kolën në lidhje me afërsinë tonë nga gjaku me grekët e sotëm, por që të gjithë duhet ta pranojmë se ne jemi ndarë përfundimisht me krijimin e gjuhës greke që është e ndryshme nga ajo gjuhë që flasim neve e që kanë folur paraardhësit e tyre deri në shek e 19. dhe që Shqipëria e miliona shqiptarë tjerë jo vetëm në veri e lindje të Shqipërisë së sotme por edhe në gjithë Greqinë hala e flasin. 
Në marrëdhëniet e sotme shqiptaro-greke ne duhet fokusuar në mbrojtjen e shqiptarëve sidomos të Jugut nga asimilimet, mbrojtjen e KOASH dhe heqjen e Janullatosit, dhe hapjen e shkollave shqipe dhe dhënien e të drejtave kombëtare gjithë atyre shqiptarëve të shpëtuar nga asimilimet në gjithë Greqinë e veçmas në Çamëri. 
Përshëndetje

----------


## une jam Z...

> _Postuar më parë nga Henri_ 
> *Per te vjetrit e forumit: Ky "djaloshi" qe e ka perkthyer eshte anetari Gjak Pagan *


ehehehe kohe te bukura ato te vjetrat.
Miresetapashebojen Gjak Trimi.

Konti

----------


## elbasanas

Zbritja e shqiptareve nga shqiperia per ne greqi vazhdon edhe sot. Ne nje gazete lexova se ne Greqi ka mbi 500 000 shqipetare te emigruar nga shqiperia qe nga hapja e kufijve ne fillim te viteve 90 e deri m'sot.

----------


## Qafir Arnaut

Ki Arisitidhi c'kredenciale ka pervec 'romantizmes' te tij te tepruar.
Nje linguist mirefillte do matej mire perpara se te botonte nje liber mbi nje gjuhe te pashkruar te nje populli qe s'dihet me siguri se kush ka qene. Me sa di une, Aristidhi nuk eshte linguist fare, thjesht amator Arvanitas qe perpiqet te gjeje lidhje atje ku nuk ekzistojne. Pra eshte subjekt ideal per romanet e Umberto Eco-s(Atij po, i them linguist une).

----------


## Henri

Qe te rrime drejt e te flasim drejt. E ke lexuar librin ne fjale ti Qafir? Nese po, do te ishte i vlefshem ndonje argument me teper per ta hedhur poshte sesa skepticizmi/inferioriteti/(...) Nese s'e ke lexuar, ka mundesi te me vije mua nje kopje se shpejti  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## bucibuci

Ne nje interviste dhene televizionit te Kosoves Kryetari i shoqates Marko Boçari, Jorgo(mbiemrin se mbaj mend te me fali)tregoi nje ndodhi.Kur shkuan shqiptaret e pare ne greqi u habiten qe shume vendas dinin shqip dhe nje prej tyre e pyet Jorgon PO ti Jorgo kur ke ardhur ketu?Un ketu kam qene pergjigjet Jorgo ju kur keni ikur?

----------


## Qafir Arnaut

> _Postuar më parë nga Henri_ 
> *Qe te rrime drejt e te flasim drejt. E ke lexuar librin ne fjale ti Qafir? Nese po, do te ishte i vlefshem ndonje argument me teper per ta hedhur poshte sesa skepticizmi/inferioriteti/(...) Nese s'e ke lexuar, ka mundesi te me vije mua nje kopje se shpejti *


Po  te erdhi raki Skrapari me thuaj se vertet me behet gizili(ore a eshte turqisht kjo fjale apo me duket  mu...si spell-ohet ne gramatiken shqipe?). Sa per librin e te ndjerit A.Kolja, eshte e vertete qe s'e kam lexuar, por jam skeptik per kedo qe cek ceshtjen Pellazge whether they be Jews or Gentiles.

----------


## xxxl

Per te kuptuar gjendjen shoqerore te Grekeve te lashte duhet te nisemi nga parimi qe fjala "HELENE" kure nuk kashenuar racen ,se  ciles i perkiste nje person , por me teper gjuhen , ne te cilen ai ishte arsimuar dhe edukuar      mare nga libri ENIGMA   nga pellazget tek shqipetaret  e PROF ROBERT D ' ANGELY

----------


## xxxl

Ffala pellazg , qe percakton gjuhen primitive te races se bardhe , etimologjikisht  eshte e prejardhur nga fjala piell arg ,qe do te thote ;i lindur i bardhe ose pinjoll i bardhe , qe shenon cdo indivit te races se bardhe

----------


## thanas

falemindrit per shkrimin dhe per informacionin ishte me te vertete shume intresant ,persa iperkete qeverise shqiptare as mos e diskuto se sdo tja di njeri ata e kane mendjen ku te xhvasin sa me shume ,dhe nje dica tjeter eshte se ne sjmi te bashkuar

----------


## dordi1

pellazg...


do te thote;... njeri i detit! e asgje me shume...

----------


## Laerta

PO librin e atij francezit  Angley Enigma e keni lexuar, besoj se ai e ka kete teori shume te zhvilluar!!! eshte me te vertete shume terheqes fakter qe ai sjell ne liber dher analiza qe ai jep. 
Se pari ai pervec evolimit te popujve dhe hibridizimeve te shumta ,ben paralelisht edhe evolimin dhe prejardhjen e gjuhes nga nje gjuhe indo-persiane e moderuar me vone dhe e ndryshuar ne dilekte te ndryshme, sic njihet gjuha helene dhe shqipe. Nuk e di sa i vertete eshte fakti i huazimit te gjuhes. 
\Nje gje  tjeter me beri pershtypje, demografia e tij ne analize, se bashku me zhvillimin e fese dhe pozicionimit te tribes sipas arsyeve te ndryshme historike apo pagane/besimetare.
Me ka pelqyer shume dhe ja u rekomandoj ta lexoni

----------


## gladiator

Tju vije turp ju qe hidhni poshte vepren a Aristidhid.
Pse Shqiptari e ka zakon ,edhe kur se ka idene per dicka do ndrhyje si i ditur.
Beni mire te studioni pasta jepni mendim,sepse gjithe bota e di qe Greket jane Ilire ,te cilet hyren ne Greqi rreth 1500 pk.
Shkoni ne te gjitha librarit e botes dhe do gjeni te njejten gje .
Gj t  m.

----------


## Qafir Arnaut

> _Postuar më parë nga gladiator_ 
> *Tju vije turp ju qe hidhni poshte vepren a Aristidhid.
> Pse Shqiptari e ka zakon ,edhe kur se ka idene per dicka do ndrhyje si i ditur.
> Beni mire te studioni pasta jepni mendim,sepse gjithe bota e di qe Greket jane Ilire ,te cilet hyren ne Greqi rreth 1500 pk.
> Shkoni ne te gjitha librarit e botes dhe do gjeni te njejten gje .
> Gj t  m.*


Jo moreee, qe kur keshtu?

----------


## xxxl

> _Postuar më parë nga dordi1_ 
> *pellazg...
> 
> 
> do te thote;... njeri i detit! e asgje me shume...*


po mire ti o njeriu i detit ndonje shpjegim a ke ti se vetem kaq  duket si pake :buzeqeshje:  por nqs do te dish me shume lexo enigmen

----------


## bond james

A më tregon dikush ku mundi ta porosis librin e Aristidh Kolës që ta blej,
përshëndetje

----------

